# Planted Aquarium Hobbyists



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

*Recently Big Al's Scarborough has received a beautiful shipment of live plants for our freshwater hobbyists.

Here is a list:*_

Bacopa Caroliniana
Bacopa Australis
Cabomba Caroliniana
Mayaca Fluviatilis
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Wallichii
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Hygrophila Difformis
Echinodorus Bleheri
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Vallisneria Spiralis 'Leo
Sagittaria Subulata
Anubias Barteri var'Round
Nymphoides Aquatica
Microsorium Pteropus
Cladophora Aegagropila
Monosole
Staurogyne Repens
Echinodorus Argentinensis
Hemianthus Caliltrichoi
Eleocharis Acicularis
Lilaeopsis Brasilliensis
Cyperus Altemifolius_

*Here are some pics:*

















































































*

Big Al's Scarborough
1295 Kennedy Rd.
Scarborough, Ontario
M1P 2L4
(416) 757-3281*


----------

